# Ok.Water change with an electric drill.Cheap and easy!



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello guys ..being today at home depot and wandering around and looking for an actual submersible pump to make my water changes which run around 80-100$ i found this little guy (picture below)-a drill pump.What this does, it attaches to an electric drill and pumps water from the aquarium out or vice versa.The piece itself cost me 7$ and the 2 washing machine hoses(5 ft each) were around 12$...total of 19$.Now if you have a drill at home even better...if not , get what i got for 24$ and you cant go wrong with it...you can use it not only for this purpose but for so many other things.NOTICE: This method is really for someone who is treating and heating the water in a barrel before adding it to the tank(like me).For others that just pump the water to the tank from the faucet and add dechlor in the tank this might be unuseful.Now some pictures:

THE PUMP


















THE HOSES










THE DRILL










ASSEMBLY










The pump is rated to push 225 GPH so it works pretty good for almost any size under 150Gallons, even for larger tanks depending on how much water you change and how often.
ONE THING you should take into consideration , is that the drill could make a lot of noise (depends on the model).I live in an apartment complex and i really dont wanna annoy my neighbors but if you live in a house or you really dont care about the neighbors, this is a great way to make water changes.Hope someone will find this helpful and also maybe someone will pin point me to a quiet submersible pump .Thanks


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

* Thank you for the idea and the pictures...........* =D>


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Check out the Safety Siphon from Jehmco.com.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Neat idea but I am not sure why I would go to all the trouble. Here is what I do/use










One end in the tank the other end out the window, start syphon use tank end of hose to suck poo poo out, when done refill tank from sink with same hose or use 2 like I do. Or you can get a python and achieve the same thing. Now being in an apartment changes some of that but you still have to empty in to 5 gallon bucket I assume so the drill thing kind of IMO negates that unless you are draining into the bath tub in which case you can still use a shorter garden hose?? Still a good idea I am just not sure the pro's out way the cons?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I had one of those years ago but it didn't last. It does not self prime easily, and eventually if you get any sand in the impeller, it gets torn up. I hope you have better luck with it!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Had something similar years and years ago for my turtles in a 6' tank. It works well, but only used it when I couldn't use my Dad's submersible. I would still fill the tank with a standard garden hose from a utility sink, though, as I didn't need to treat the water.

I will say though that I picked up a submersible from Ace recently for $50. It's a 1/10 hp and does 660 gph.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

thats a very good price wow im gonna go find myself one.Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cra166t (Sep 3, 2012)

That is excellent and is exactly what I need. I currently mix a 30ltr bucket and then basically cup a litre at a time. thank you no more 1hr water changes woo hoo.


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I understand using something like this if your tanks are in the basement. Otherwise, why not just use a garden hose and let it drain outside? It just seems like some folks are making their water changes way more difficult than necessary. Now if you have to change the ph or something that's a different situation.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

i got a submersible pump now.Even easier of a job


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Submersible is nice, but just keep in mind that you'll have to spot clean as well. I really don't need to, but I have excellent flow via 2 spray bars, and waste doesn't get a chance to settle.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

No waste here either i have a spray bar hooked to an FX5 and i see no waste on the bottom whatsoever.I stir the sand once in a while but thats about it.And the surface agitation is really really nice with the spray bar.one thing i notice is that the waste takes more time to find its way in the filter and floats around for a bit..the intake is situated on a corner of the 5ft tank.Im saving up for another FX5 and then hook it up on the other corner ...that should do it.Im not using the submersible to take the tank water out.What i do is usually siphon out the waste if i see any in a 5G bucket then siphon out 50 gallons in the sink via a 10ft hose then just treat the water with dechlor and fertilizers for the plants in a 50Gallon barrel then have the submersible do the rest for me while i watch the fish playing in the waterfall.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sweet. Enjoy.


----------

